# Coors baseball bottle



## farmgal

Hey everyone,
 Been cleaning out in-laws new house and got this neat bottle. Anyone help with info? As is says it's a coors beer bottle shaped like a baseball bat. Would like to know the yr and value if anyone knows. I'll be taking pics of the milk bottles I have soon. Thanks kindly, Farmgal


----------



## Dean

Hi Farmgal.
 They were marketed in 1996 and most sell in the price range $5-$10.   Here is a link:
http://home.earthlink.net/~ggghostie/batbottle.html
 Dean 

Bottle Bats & Bat Bottles
 Fulfilling this historical imperative, in 1996 the *Coors Brewing* Company introduced the industry's first *bat*-shaped bottle, a unique packaging celebration *...*
home.earthlink.net/~ggghostie/*bat*bottle.html - 8k - Cached [/align]


----------



## coboltmoon

Hello, the Coors bottle does have a unique shape.  I think it came out in 1994 or close to it.  I think there was tie in with ML baseballs two new expansion teams but maybe not.  I have seen people selling them from $5-$10.


----------



## farmgal

Thanks so much guys! I really appreciate your help..Farmgal


----------

